
Go code: Line of sight principle - blacksmythe
https://medium.com/@matryer/line-of-sight-in-code-186dd7cdea88
======
flavio81
TL;DR:

Since Go does not have any decent error handling system, regular code will
tend to have convoluted if-then-else blocks, thus the author proposes simple,
effective ways to simplify them, so you can enjoy Go and keep handling
exceptions as if it was early 1960s, but without the hassle of using punched
cards.

